# System 6 full carbon



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Rumor is Cannondale will release the full carbon version for S6 and ETA is some time in 2008 and this frame is made in PA. So for those who really want a fast bike save up your money and get this bike.


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

hrmmm... full carbon?!?! they should have just used the synapse name instead. wonder how stiff it's going to be


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I was told this frame is for the pro team and and it's very close to current version except weight reduction and as soon as I heard more from the rep I would keep you posted.


----------



## blofeld42 (Jun 25, 2006)

*System Six full carbon*



zamboni said:


> I was told this frame is for the pro team and and it's very close to current version


Probably campaign it with the pro team and sell it afterwards. I wonder if the team will get prototypes this season or next.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

*Behold . . . SuperSix!!!*

Zamboni is dead on. I just checked with my LBS manager; the 2008 System Six will be called the *SuperSix*. 

All carbon, baby. :thumbsup:


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Fornaca,

Are you going to hold out for Super Six ?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

My question is since the frame is completely carbon is the BB is much stiffer than current version or more compliance ? Made in the U.S way to go Cannondale.


----------



## saturncyclist (Aug 8, 2006)

this doesn't really agree with a cyclingnews.com article about the systemsix, it said something to the effect that cannondale originally wanted to make it full carbon, but decided that CAAD 9 was lighter and stiffer.


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

well....it sort of makes sense to complete the bike product line:

relax geometry : Synapse al / Synapse carbon
raced geom: CAAD9 - 100%al, S6 - 50%al -50% carb, Super 6 100% carbon

now where does the six13 fit?..mmm....as a budget S6?


----------



## Speedy (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm sure the 6/13 will be dropped now that the S6 is the new 50/50 bike.


----------



## saturncyclist (Aug 8, 2006)

LeDomestique said:


> well....it sort of makes sense to complete the bike product line:
> 
> relax geometry : Synapse al / Synapse carbon
> raced geom: CAAD9 - 100%al, S6 - 50%al -50% carb, Super 6 100% carbon
> ...


Is the supersix as systemsix replacement or addition? I took it as a replacement, but that wouldn't make sense because of weight and stiffness issues.


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

saturncyclist said:


> Is the supersix as systemsix replacement or addition? I took it as a replacement, but that wouldn't make sense because of weight and stiffness issues.


why would you replace a highly successfull bike that's about 1 year old and you havent paid R&D for it yet?

I also have my reservations as far as dropping the 6/13. The bike was a tremendous commercial success and its not that old. The S6 and Super6 are in a different league dollars wise. The 6/13, IMHO, will stay in the product line as an in-between for those who can't afford the S6.

cheers


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

zamboni said:


> Fornaca,
> 
> Are you going to hold out for Super Six ?


Yes. I came oh so close to ordering a Liguigas 2007 team bike, but I had a hunch Cannondale had something up their sleeve, and then I saw your thread! 

I'm just going to ride my 2006 Six13 for another year (been riding it for two so far, putting in 10K miles), so I expect by this time next year to put an order in for the full carbon, made in the USA 2008 Liquigas SuperSix.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

I don't think the Six13 will be dropped. Look at how many lines Cannondale has on mountain bikes. They're now starting to really expand their road line equally given the popularity in the road market. They'll have the Synapse, CAAD line, Six13, and SystemSix/Super Six. If anything they might drop the SystemSix and go for the full Super Six in all carbon.

Time will tell.


----------



## pedal2tahoe (Nov 10, 2006)

To me, the whole concept of the system six IS the rock-hard solidness of the alloy back end. That's the idea. I gave up my Madone for this reason(Dead in the back). If you want all carbon, go for the Synapse.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

You all have a point but my guess Cannondale will drop Six13 when Supersix release and it makes sense to offer Supersix along with S6. I understood Cannondale need to recover for R&D and they have sold many Six13 in the past few years beside S6 is much easy to produce over Six13. Result of the new frame to be determine. Fornaca your Six13 is not that bad I had mine for a year and the ride is very comfort and snappy and I truly enjoy the new S6 which I had for 4 months.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Zamboni, I really enjoy the Six13 and won't part ways with it when I get the SuperSix next year -- I guess the Six13 will be my century/rainy day bike, and I'll use the SuperSix for racing and good weather training. 

I still have a little bit of the "spiders" corrosive effect coming off the clearcoat where the aluminum and carbon meet on the Six13, but it isn't noticeable unless you inspect it carefully, it doesn't compromise safety and I still have the lifetime warranty from Cannondale -- so still sticking with the Six13.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

If that is the case hold off until Cannondale release Super 6 next year then do frame exchange under warranty program.


----------



## Lou1187 (Mar 4, 2006)

How would you go about doing that? Would C-Dale let you replace a pecfectly good frame for a new one?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

No the replacement only apply to defect frame only.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

zamboni said:


> No the replacement only apply to defect frame only.


You can trade in your unbroken, undefective frame for a new one, but not for free and it's usually not a good deal. Better sell yours to buy a new one than use the Cannondale frame exchange program.


----------



## hamster2424 (May 16, 2007)

*question*

When exactly is this new carbon frame gonna come out? cuz im holding out for it and i want to know how much i need to wait.


And are there any risks in buying a new model, like in cars when you buy a completeley remade model, they often times have problems.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

hamster2424 said:


> When exactly is this new carbon frame gonna come out? cuz im holding out for it and i want to know how much i need to wait.
> 
> 
> And are there any risks in buying a new model, like in cars when you buy a completeley remade model, they often times have problems.


Word on the street is a June official release, when will it actually ships to shops, I don't know but it should be introduced sooner or later, there is already a picture of the Super Six headtube that links to a page teasing that something new is coming.

I wouldn't worry much about a brand new model. What can go wrong with a road bike really? First generation mountain bikes are much more tricky with suspensions, dampers, hydraulics, pivots and such but a road bike is just an assembly of tubes or a molding... nothing too tricky to nail for a company like Cannondale. The Super Six will probably have the same fork/headset design as the System Six anyway and the geometry is supposedly the same also but expect a slightly more confortable ride than the System Six in the back... They also have experience with carbon. The Taurine full carbon mountain bike is incredibly good so I would expect the Super Six to be a great bike from the get go, if only I could afford one...


----------



## bjkfly (Apr 11, 2007)

Anybody know where the " 2008 Super Six" forum went? It seems to have disapeared from the Cannondale forum.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

bjkfly said:


> Anybody know where the " 2008 Super Six" forum went? It seems to have disapeared from the Cannondale forum.


Must have been taken off by the mods by Cannondale's request. I had posted some info on my blog and was asked to take away pictures and information about all 2008 models... That's what happens with unreleased stuff... but keep your eyes opened, the bike is being ridden in the Giro by some riders of the Liquigas team with great success so far, look for this headbadge and an almost all black bike:










DiLuca rides a System Six but Nibali is riding the full carbon frame:


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

From the way Nibali shredded the peloton today, I'd say the bike's not holding him back any.

I like it. Hopefully Cannondale will price it reasonably.


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

Dan Gerous said:


> I wouldn't worry much about a brand new model. What can go wrong with a road bike really?


Mmm..generally, not much, but....the first Six13s had 3 carbon tubes. That later proved to be non-efficient and was later changed to 2 tubes or even 1 tube. Not saying this is the case with the Super6 but there are sometimes where it's better to wait for the 2nd year of a brand new product.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I totally agreed with your comment but I hope this would be the last mod from Cannondale for Super Six. I got a Systems Six this year under replacement program and if I know that I should have wait for a newer version.


----------



## ahhchon (Apr 16, 2007)

i just purchased a brand spanking new 48 cm cannondale system six team si1 (carbon si crank)

what do you guys think i can get for it next year (mayish, b4 supersix comes out)?

i mean seriously, would there be any buyers over e-bay or here for a 48cm frame? and how much of a hit am i expecting to take?

john


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm wondering how C'dale will handle the fact that the Carbon Synapse is manufactured in Asia versus the Super 6 in USA. 
Doesn't that make the Synapse sound like a 2nd-best bike?. I mean, upto now, they had the excuse that it was full carbon and -for whatever reason- they could say that they can only manufacture full carbon on Asia. But now that has changed with the Super6 in full carbon.
Unless of course the _Super 6_ will also be....._SUPER Expensive_ !

Colnagos also have bikes _"made in Italy"_ and _"Designed in Italy"_ (aka. Made in Taiwan). The "Designed in Italy" is the lower range (albeit still rather expensive). Wondering what will happen to the Synapse range then...


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

John:

With a 48cm frame, you're on the smaller size and perhaps not as popular. There is someone currently selling brand new System Six frames 2008. The auctions have ended at $1500-$1600. Yours may get something a little less.

chl


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Based on the info from the rep Super Six is made here in PA HQ.


----------



## woollyjoe (May 15, 2007)

Cannondale are asking everyone to remove any trace of Super Six. Its their new best bike - all carbon frame less than 1kg replacing the team / system six. I guess they are concerned that when they release a full crabon pro race frame - everyone will stop buying the previous models. They are continuing with the Six 13 however, which I guess will take the Caad 9 place, and the caad 9 is being used on cyclo cross.


----------



## woollyjoe (May 15, 2007)

It does have an expected launch in time with TDF and it says its handmade in USA still, even though the Team Six is made in China.

The Liquigas team have been riding them on the sly (odd occassion) - but again, Cannondale are asking everyone to keep hush hush about it.


----------



## woollyjoe (May 15, 2007)

I can't load up any pictures as I have it as a PDF, but the frame keeps the big head tube but it tapers now, and the seat stays look like a Cervelo R3 with a new SL crankset on the more expensive models.

Prices will replicate the Team Six - but the Record and carbon Fulcrum version (team version) costs a whopping 10,000 Eur, with the DA version 6,000Eur and the Ultegra 4,000 which doesn't have the SL crankset (its only 40grams lighter anyway)


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

The MSRP on the new Super Six team bike with full Campy is $12K and I doubt if any will pay for a full list price, no words on whether you can order the frame only must be a complete bike purchase. Weight on the Super 6 for a 50cm is around 12.5 LBS.


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

post the pdf in rapidshare or some file sharing site.

Holy cow, that much for a super six? HOLY. hopefully by then, the system six prices would decline

am i also seeing cannondale moving from AL to CF?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I just got a System Six this year and still love my bike, no way I'm going to spend that much on a bike without engine. You can get a Barloworld team bike with full Campy Record & Si crank for less than $5K.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

But those Fulcrum carbon wheels ain't cheap!


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

woollyjoe said:


> It does have an expected launch in time with TDF and it says its handmade in USA still, even though the Team Six is made in China.


I thought all System 6s were made in USA....


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Found this website with prices in British Pounds. If the prices are commesurate with the exchange rate then it should be relatively affordable compared to the System Six. There is going to be a Cannondale Demo event in the San Francisco next weekend. I'll see if they are showing a prototype.

http://www.westbrookcycles.co.uk/acatalog/2008_Early_Intro_Super_Six.html

CHL


----------



## the_brett (May 17, 2006)

*DiLuca on a caad?*

Didn't Di Luca opt to ride an aluminum frame when Liquigas was with Bianchi? Has he changed his mind or is the ride of a carbon bike with Cannondale's geometry just that much better?


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

At today's exchange conversion:

.....................................UK Pounds....................US Dollars
Team Liquigas.................6999.00........................13,823.41

Elite Road DA.................4099.00.........................8,095.99

Elite Road Ultegra............2699.00.........................5,330.83


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

I think you dropped a "9" from the Team Liquigas price...should read "6999 pounds"


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

LeDomestique said:


> I think you dropped a "9" from the Team Liquigas price...should read "6999 pounds"



Thanks I'll correct it. I did this before my first cup of coffee ............ which is a dangerous time!


----------



## ahhchon (Apr 16, 2007)

CHL said:


> John:
> 
> With a 48cm frame, you're on the smaller size and perhaps not as popular. There is someone currently selling brand new System Six frames 2008. The auctions have ended at $1500-$1600. Yours may get something a little less.
> 
> chl


what do you think i can get for the fullsetup.. not just the frame..?

and wouldn't you expect a smaller frame that is more uncommon to fetch more?

john


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

That is European pricing for the U.S market is a bit cheaper, according to the rep full Record team bike is around $12K MSRP.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

zamboni said:


> That is European pricing for the U.S market is a bit cheaper, according to the rep full Record team bike is around $12K MSRP.


US$12,000???? GAHD DAY-UHM! For the team version with Record? Cannondale shouldn't worry about information on the SuperSix leaking before launch. If that's the US MSRP I would think Cannondale is only going to have a limited number of high-end buyers.


----------



## 12x23 (Jan 28, 2004)

Does that price include the Fulcrum carbon wheels - about $4M, and SRM - $2M or so above the same bike with SI crank? Dag, I hope so or else I'm out.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I don't think SRM comes with the bike.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Correction the MSRP $12K included the SRM Si crank for U.S market.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

zamboni said:


> Correction the MSRP $12K included the SRM Si crank for U.S market.


Ok, so that shaves off only $2K to $2,500, so MSRP for SRM-less team SuperSix with full Record would be down to $9,500 or so? Still beacoup. 

It seems to me that Cannondale is entering into the world of really high-end bikes with carbon fibre, sub-1KG frames, like the Scott Addict, the Cervelo R3, etc. Those bikes aren't cheap either and fully-fitted (depending on components, of course) can range in the $7K to $9K side. I would think this new 'Dale bike is going to fall in that area and compete in the market with those bikes. I noticed they're fitting the team SuperSix with a Fizik Arione K-1 -- so that already adds an extra couple of hundred bucks to what we're used to seeing from Cannondale on the high-end side.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

$12,500 for a Cannondale?

LMFAO.

Whatever. They can take the SuperSux and shove it up their a$$.


----------



## harvestlaser (May 13, 2004)

*overpriced*

they must be crazy with a price that high, full carbon bikes isnt that new of an idea and cant fetch that much. i just got a sub-1kg lemond frame with dura ace etc for under 4,000. think of what you could buy for the difference.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I totally agreed with you on the outragous pricing but Cannondale is not alone, both Trek & Scott have bikes that were more than $10K each. Even Cannondale is a nice bike but I would not pay that much for a full carbon.


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

It is clear that C'dale is marketing the Super6 as a high-end elite bike, trying to compete with Colnagos, Cervelos, Pinarellos,etc. 

It's obviously not meant to be sold to the masses...they will still manufacture the Six13 and CAAD for that segment. 

I'm happy with my CAAD9....don't think I'll be "upgrading" to a System 6 or Super 6 in the next couple of years anyway....


----------



## harvestlaser (May 13, 2004)

i am not sure what a high end elite bike is, is it just a bike for around 10 thousand? it might seem as though i really like the lemond but their top model comes with carbon clinchers, sub 900g frame, $400 handlebar, etc. i think cannondale will make a big screw up if the price stays this high.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

If the $12K Super Six comes with SRM that is not a bad deal, the SRM unit itself would cost $3400 alone otherwise they are price themselve out of the high end bike market.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

You're telling me that about $9,000 is a good deal for a Cannondale without cranks?

Seriously.

That's just crazy. With an SRM, the price should be AT MOST $9k.
Cannondale doesn't have much of a reputation with carbon fiber. They're a newcomer pricing themselves higher than Colnago, Time, Pinarello? That's ridiculous, IMO. 
My personal feeling is that, I would not pay more than $8,000 for a bike decked with carbon wheels, SRM, etc. But that's just me.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

That is MSRP but any one willing to pay for that ? My limit is $6K on a given bike so far I'm very please with my System Six set up with Campy Record.It's ounds crazy but who knows what is going through the marketing buys head when they price these bikes.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

I completely agree. Six grand is pretty much my limit as well.

If you have a System Six with Record, you're set. You don't really have much room to upgrade from that anyway.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

But I really love the new Super Six logo ?JK.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

The X factor Cannondale is trying to sell here is the sub-1kg frame. The all-carbon is not the big deal -- they already have the Synapse. So it comes down to how much you want to pay for a sub-1kg frame with "Cannondale" on it. The Madone is now sub-1kg, as is the Addict (I think sub-800 grams!!) and the Cervelo R3. None of those frames is cheap. The components stay the same on the pricing. It's the frame here that is moving the price up. I agree, $6K is my limit on a Cannondale.

Anybody know from any 'Dale rep what will happen to the SystemSix if they're keeping the Six13 and launching the SuperSix?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Has anyone try out the Trek or Scott bikes to compare to Super Six ? After all it's a Cannondale you are getting.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Haven't tried a Trek or Scott, but I did test ride an 07 Orbea Orca. It's a tad bit more forgiving than the System Six and very stiff. It does climb like a mountain goat and is very stable. In term of performance, I can't say it's "better" than the Six. However, it sure is good eye candy.

CHL


----------



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

*Its like an $80K Volkswagen*

Not to say that VW's are bad, (although my 99 Passat was a POS) but you have to know your market. Just because you can slap a high price tag on something doesn't mean people will flock to it. Look at VW with their $80K Phaeton. It bombed.


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

zamboni said:


> After all it's a Cannondale you are getting.


I think its this precisely what they're trying to change. 

From "ahw...it's just a C'dale" to "Wow...it's a C'dale!"

will putting a 12K tag to the Super 6 do it?....we'll see...


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Again, they're trying to compete on a par with the Cervelo R3s and the Scott Addicts which are all carbon and sub 1kg. 

Would be curious to know who has ridden a Cervelo R3 or Scott Addict compared to, e.g., a Cannondale CAAD8/9 or SystemSix or Six13.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I would compare Cannondale to Audi much more than to VW and I don't see Scott and Trek being any higher end than Cannondale, Trek would fall below both IMO. But are those price quotes officials? Euro or American prices? Cannondales are much more expensive in Europe than in North America.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

I hope those numbers are off in some way.
They're insultingly high.

They need to come in at $6,000 with DA and Ksyrium ES wheels. No higher. No Cannondale parts.

With SRM and full carbon DA wheels, I'd say $8k.
For that price, even I'd buy one.


----------



## TAbiker (Oct 2, 2006)

does anyone know about a frame only price???


----------



## munkydude76 (Aug 6, 2002)

If anyone is interested in a System 6 (either a 54cm or 56, frameset of full bike), shoot me an email at [email protected]

Prices are negotiable so send me an offer and we can work something out

Cannondale System Six 54cm (used) Frame/Fork/Headset/Seatpost $1395
Cannondale System Six 56cm (New) Frame/Fork/Headset/Seatpost $1695
Cannondale System Six 56cm (New) Si 1 Complete Bike w/DA10 $3495
Cannondale System Six 56cm (New) Complete w/out Ksyrium ES $2795
Cannondale Six 13 56cm (used) Frame/Fork/Headset/Seatpost $1295


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

so Di Luca won the Giro is Cannondale going to raise the price on Super Six ?


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2007/features/cannondale_supersix07

nice. a review finally. apparently, this bike isnt as stiff as the system six. Its 100g lighter though. given that fact, im sticking with the system. Thanks to this news, fickle people will unload their system six and I can finally score one


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

omniviper said:


> http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2007/features/cannondale_supersix07
> 
> nice. a review finally. apparently, this bike isnt as stiff as the system six. Its 100g lighter though. given that fact, im sticking with the system. Thanks to this news, fickle people will unload their system six and I can finally score one


All the worry about pricing seems to be not such a big deal after all:

Record SuperSix: $6500
Dura-Ace SuperSix: $5500

Certainly reasonable - especially considering it's not sorced out to Asia.


----------



## micahcloteaux (Apr 9, 2007)

I was able to ride the Super Six yesterday. It just seems like another carbon frame to me. I'll stick with my System Six................


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

So, was it just a smoother ride than the SystemSix? That's such a tough bike to beat for performance and quality. After you hit a home run, the only thing you can do at your next at bat is hit a bigger one.


----------



## micahcloteaux (Apr 9, 2007)

It took bumps & vibrations well but I noticed more bottom bracket flex but I also noticed the lighter weight. For me, the Sys 6 takes vibrations as good as almost any. The Super 6 just seemed like another run of the mill high end carbon bike.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Based on most of the replied I don't think I need to upgrade to full carbon Super Six yet.


----------



## Speedy (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm thinking the '08 System Six will be the ticket. 

It’s a great bike to begin with, and they will have had a full year to make any refinements - should it need any.

I love my CAAD 9 rear end, and don't feel any need for carbon stays.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

That is true Cannondale is famous on alum rear stays and I'm please with my S6.


----------



## micahcloteaux (Apr 9, 2007)

I agree. The Sys 6 is a special bike.......I might be selling mine to get a size smaller. It's a 56 w/ 07 Record & SRM if you guys know anyone interested. The big down fall is that it's team issue. Ya know, the special paint job & all. I'm not sure I'm selling yet but whatever the case, the SYS 6 rocks!


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Are you certain about the bottom bracket flex? Man, that's such a shame since it's always been a Cannondale claim to fame, having a very stiff bottom bracket area. Could you compare the flex to to other frames you've ridden? How was the ride quality? Lively or dead?

Thanks,
CHL


----------



## Caine (May 20, 2006)

Cannondale claims that the SuperSix tested out as only 3% less stiff than the System Six and weighs 10% less (approx 110g). 

So if what you says is true about your test ride, something doesn't jive. 

Could the frame be lighter than claimed but also be less stiff?


----------



## micahcloteaux (Apr 9, 2007)

Well, I wouldnt say that there's a lot of flex in the bottom bracket. Not much at all. Maybe I shouldnt have compared it to the System 6. That's an unfair comparison. On a level field, it felt like most other high end carbon bikes. I didnt have the chance to really put it through all of its paces. I sprinted a bit, it responded well & I tried to aim it at pot holes & rough road & it was very supple. I think it's simply going to come down to geometry. For those who are consistant C-Dale customers & want a full carbon rig, this is probably the bike. I can't see that any other carbon bike will be better for those customers. When the tests come out, I'm sure it will perform just as well as any. Everyone seems to be making compact carbon frames(now even Trek) while C-Dale has kept their traditional geometry for a long time, so their customers a very used to that set up. If it works for you as a rider, why change it? I hope this helps.


----------



## micahcloteaux (Apr 9, 2007)

The C-Dale rep gave me the same info you're stating. I think it's just marketing. I'm not a wattage/sprinter giant so I can't flex a frame the way some can. I always do the archaic foot on the bottom bracket test. I did the Super 6 side by side with the System 6 & I could visually see difference. I also could feel that the bike was lighter than a equally equipped/sized System 6 that we had on the floor. To be honest, it felt much more than 110 grams lighter. Damit! I should have weighed them. Sorry guys. If it comes back to the shop this week, I'll weigh it.


----------



## Caine (May 20, 2006)

Thanks, I appreciate your feedback. If I'm lucky, I'll be able to try one soon.


----------



## scooterpilot (May 14, 2007)

I talked to a Cannondale Rep on Saturday. Cannondale is coming out with a Systemsix (same fame as the present Systemsix) with a different grouppo, crank wheels etc. It's going to be priced around $2500.00


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

That was old news.


----------



## scooterpilot (May 14, 2007)

maybe for you it's old for me it's new...


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

If that is indeed the case, is Cannondale droping the price on the System Six framset? I asked about a trade in policy and got about $2000 with the carbon crankset and $2400 with the Aluminum SI crankset. Anyone know full MSRP of the framesets?

chl


----------



## Jbird (Jul 16, 2005)

Second that question by CHL. I am rebuilding my caad7 with sram force and am looking at Systemsix frames. Any info is appreciated.


----------

